
IRS to Coinbase: please identify active US traders between 2013 and 2015 - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/11/irs-to-coinbase-please-identify-active-us-traders-between-2013-and-2015/
======
pizza
Q: How do you take down Al Capone?

A: You take down his accountant.

Q: How do you take down a million Al Capones?

A: You take down their accountant..

